# Judge my selection please



## italionstallion (Jun 5, 2013)

The wife and I are jointly putting together a 29 gallon tank. She wanted nothing to do with it until my convicts started having fry. That for some reason got her interested in my second project. I did some test fitting yesterday. She did all the "sand work" top layer. I think it turned out pretty nice. I'm just happy she grabbed the spoon from me lol.

Anyways, we are going to put 2 German Rams in this tank.This tank does have CO2 injection btw, and a good 5 inches of eco complete below the sand. 

What I have to work with









As far as plants selected to go in

*Background*
2 Cabomba caroliniana
2 Sagittaria platyphylla
1 Egeria densa

*mid ground*
1 Echinodorus osiris
1 Echinodorus amazonicus

*front*
1 Lobelia cardinalis "Dwarf" I want to put this one in the front right corner

I know for German rams they want a dense planting, are these 8 plants going to be to much? Think I have a good variety?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

just wait until the eco complete winds up on top of the sand..
a lot of people tend to like the look of the white sand..what they really do not realize is that the tropiucal fish they are going to keep don't really like it...and it causes some of their colors to wash out..maybe folks want the sand to be the focal point of the tank ; i don't know...there are very few species where i will use a light colored substrate.
i use a darker natural gravel..and many of our tanks have black visqueen on the back and sides..ths makes the fish more comfortable and secure allowing them to display all of their amazing colors..even the plants look better..


----------



## italionstallion (Jun 5, 2013)

I have dark black/blue sand in my other tank. We wanted this one to stand out a bit. Specifically my wife wanted a white/green plant look in the tank. We debated back and forth on it. After seeing some Rams in a tank with white sand at the LFS, we decided to give it a shot.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Like Loha said, the sand will eventually find it's way to the bottom and the eco on top.


----------



## italionstallion (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestion on the sand. Gives us something to think about. What about my plant selection.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i like the square tank..looks to be about 16-18" tall..most echinodorus get too tall..amazon swords grow to over 3' tall. there are a bunch of different types of cryptocoryne that would do great in that tank..also some anubias tied to rocks and driftwood would be beautiful..if you can find some string moss get it and attach it to a rock or driftwood..it will grow straight up towards the top...
try here for a great plant selection.....

www.aquabid.com


----------



## DarwinAhoy (Mar 13, 2013)

Some nice standard hairgrass would look quite nice.


----------



## italionstallion (Jun 5, 2013)

I have some anubias holding temp in my sister in laws turtle tank. Its going on the mopani. Dwarf hairgrass will be my carpet.


----------

